
Does gravity happen, because the space is lazy? - kummappp
In a computer games you usually experience lag on crowded places because, the game can not handle the exponentially growing amount of interactions between all the players on the a area. If you want to get quickly to the other side of such a crowd, the shortest way is not directly through. Does this sound familiar? Is it not how light particle behaves when bending on the gravity? So in a nutshell what do you think: does the gravity happen because the space is kind of lazy and shovels the ‘shut up and calculate’ to a dark hole?
======
db48x
No, that's just anthropomorphization. It's true that the number of
interactions between particles goes up as the density rises, but if you think
of space as a computational framework, then an area of low density is an area
where more computations could be happening. Empty space is more like wasted
computation. We don't know why gravity exists, just that it does.

~~~
kummappp
And if you think how wood turns twisted, when it grows faster on the other
side and slower on the other, it is not that big leap to think how a wave
function would turn if it is evaluated faster on some side. I am proposing
here, that the wave function evaluation speed differential causes the gravity.

